

Boeing 787 Dreamliner software bug could cause loss of power, control - bodhisattva1
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/1/8530737/787-dreamliner-software-bug-faa

======
CyberFonic
Looks like there's a 5ms clock tick on a 32 bit unsigned variable which rolls
over to 0! (10ms if 32 bit signed var).

2^32 / 200 / 3600 / 24 = 248.55 days !

